# Extra Frozen Sections with Mohs



## virginiap (Jun 19, 2012)

Hello,
I have a question, is anyone having trouble with getting extra frozen sections paid on stage 1 and stage 2 mohs? 
I have a mohs that had two stages and each stage had extra frozen sections from the same piece that was removed. In the past we have not had problems with getting these paid. On stage 1 we had a pt that he did 23 extra frozen sections which i used the 17315 x 18, on medicare patients they want us to split those to 17315 x 9 being the largest amount on one line. Then using a modifier to cover the rest, and getting paid for them. Humana is saying that the extra frozen sections are included in the first stage. Am I doing this wrong. And do you understand what I am trying to say.  I hope I have not confused anyone. 
Thanks
Virginia


----------



## jholt12 (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi,
 Question, by extra frozen sections are your meaning blocks? By using the 17315 x 18 your saying that your doctor did a Moh's and on lets call it the first stage your doctor cut one frozen specimen 18 times before going to the next stage?


----------



## Susan (Jun 21, 2012)

virginiap said:


> Hello,
> I have a question, is anyone having trouble with getting extra frozen sections paid on stage 1 and stage 2 mohs?
> I have a mohs that had two stages and each stage had extra frozen sections from the same piece that was removed. In the past we have not had problems with getting these paid. On stage 1 we had a pt that he did 23 extra frozen sections which i used the 17315 x 18, on medicare patients they want us to split those to 17315 x 9 being the largest amount on one line. Then using a modifier to cover the rest, and getting paid for them. Humana is saying that the extra frozen sections are included in the first stage. Am I doing this wrong. And do you understand what I am trying to say.  I hope I have not confused anyone.
> Thanks
> Virginia



Virginia;

Please clairfy.. Your surgeon took one stage and cut it into 23 sections??? Why so many??


----------



## virginiap (Jun 22, 2012)

Yes, his first stage was done and he cut that into 44 pieces to find out how deep and width he needed to go. His dictation says there was residual carcinoma in all sections, the second stage was done with 15 frozen sections from that piece. all margins finally came back clean. 
Virginia


----------



## Susan (Jun 22, 2012)

I am still a little bit in shock... Could you tell me where this skin cancer is and how large is it?


----------



## virginiap (Jun 22, 2012)

It is behind the ear and down the neck.
Virginia Pujol CPC


----------



## virginiap (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi Susan, 
I don't know if you recieved my e-mail or not. We can talk if you like, I am all for any help I can get. My office phone # is 502-583-3028 ext 3139 Mon- Fri 8:30 to 5:00 est, time
Thanks
Virginia


----------

